# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Jeux-concours, deuxime dition

## Daniel Adam

Une nouvelle anne vient de commencer, l'occasion de faire le bilan de celle coule pour que les efforts fournis par chacun trouvent rcompense.

Afin de prenniser la manifestation entame l'anne passe et en faire une tradition, nous vous annonons la deuxime dition des jeux concours qui a port sur le deuxime semestre 2011.

Plusieurs concours ont t prvus,  l'attention de l'ensemble de la rdaction et des membres du club.

Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les listes des tous les membres qui sont consacrs dans chaque concours :

*Les responsables les plus actifs du deuxime semestre 2011 :*


dourouc05
mlny84
keulkeul
johnlamericain
Alcatz
Bovino
Pierre Fauconnier
djibril
Snake264

*Les trs actifs responsables de modration:*

Caro-Line 
E.Bzz

*Le top 10 des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques du deuxime semestre 2011 :*



dourouc05
David55
Pythonnerie
thierryler
haskouse
Hinault Romaric
plegat
The_Pretender
Immobilis
Djibril


*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs du deuxime semestre 2011 :
*

Laurent.B
dourouc05
Philippe JOCHMANS
AlainTech
ced
Winjerome
12monkeys
al1_24
mlny84
Dut

*Le top 10 des newser les plus actifs du deuxime semestre 2011 :*


dourouc05
LittleWhite
keulkeul
snake264
FirePrawn
Alcatz
MrDuChnok
danielhagnoul
3DArchi
Michel Rotta

*le top 10 des uploader ayant le plus enrichi notre application de tlchargement durant le deuxime semestre 2011 :
*

Alcatz
LittleWhite
vermine
mlny84
snake264
keulkeul
hackoofr
SebGR
dourouc05
mllibre

*Les correcteurs les plus actifs du deuxime semestre 2011 :*


ClaudeLeLoup
jacques_jean
_Max_
stoyak
kdmbella

*Pour clore cette dition, les trois membres consacrs pour leurs ralisations spciales durant le deuxime semestre 2011 :*


djibril : Pour ses efforts dans l'organisation, l'animation du forum "rdaction" et le developpement des outils de publication et leur vulgarisation.

beekeep : Pour le developpement de la trs apprcie application "FireDVP".

pottiez : Pour son fidle et ponctuel entretien de la newsletter du club.



Pour encourager les gagnants, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu de chose en rapport du temps pass :

- Nos flicitations les plus sincres
- Un trophe concours (donne des points en plus sur le systme de rang)


A la prochaine dition  :;): .

----------

